# True north seedbank beware!



## steverenaud8420 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just a warning to all those people thinking of ordering from this seedbank.Out of 3 orders only 1 was sent,of course they do answer the phone and tell you it's being sent but it's bullshit.Just a heads up.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for the tip, biggest problem with the small seedbanks is making a good track record. Some get their beans, others don't.. and more annoying is when you get the wrong beans.

I always hope that these experiences aren't universal but if one person gets treated like this I won't throw my money towards the company. I am selfish, I don't wanna be burned. But I also don't wanna see anyone else get burned.


----------



## provisionseeds (Feb 14, 2015)

sorry to hear about your experience with them, i agree with King Arthur. Companies that do bad business ruins it for the legit ones.

Did you place 3 orders or was it replacement ones after another?


----------



## steverenaud8420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah this was 3 separate orders.The first was out of stock so I chose a 10 pack replacement,they sent me a 5 instead.The second I received with the order number of the third.So out of three orders I received 1and a half.I called and emailed them but they avoid questions and pretty much call me a liar.On a plus note I've ordered from herbies,hemp depot and provision with great success.


----------



## provisionseeds (Feb 17, 2015)

That sucks, I hope they change there mind and hope you get the rest of your order. 



steverenaud8420 said:


> Yeah this was 3 separate orders.The first was out of stock so I chose a 10 pack replacement,they sent me a 5 instead.The second I received with the order number of the third.So out of three orders I received 1and a half.I called and emailed them but they avoid questions and pretty much call me a liar.On a plus note I've ordered from herbies,hemp depot and provision with great success.


----------



## fuzzynoodle (Feb 17, 2015)

Boy do I get you punkin...I had a severely bad experience with these guys...BAD...customer service...No seeds as they say they have...no communication...UGH...Attitude is a company I have NEVER gone wrong with. Bless their bean selling hearts! True North told me to go elsewhere after I finally got fed up requesting information and started demanding it instead...That happened after 3 polite requests went unanswered in a matter of 1 and a half weeks. I sent them negative reviews I had found on other websites and told them that those were all the same issues I had with them...They aren't willing to listen to customer complaints and learn from them, they will simply tell you to get lost...


----------



## fuzzynoodle (Feb 17, 2015)

steverenaud8420 said:


> Just a warning to all those people thinking of ordering from this seedbank.Out of 3 orders only 1 was sent,of course they do answer the phone and tell you it's being sent but it's bullshit.Just a heads up.


I guess they only had me blocked with caller I D...I never got them to answer the phone after they got my card info...scary deal


----------



## steverenaud8420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Their the worse thing to happen to the marijuana community since the spider mite


----------



## fuzzynoodle (Feb 18, 2015)

steverenaud8420 said:


> Their the worse thing to happen to the marijuana community since the spider mite


Too FUNNY!!! HAHAHA


----------



## drplutard (Oct 14, 2015)

fuzzynoodle said:


> Too FUNNY!!! HAHAHA


Just wanted to say that my order from true north was perfect. Got exactly what I ordered and within the given delivery time.
If your thinking of ordering from them pay no mind to the negative feedback.
P.S I didn't receive a tracking # but it made no difference


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 15, 2015)

A bit of research tells me that they are totally fake.. They have shit fir sale that I know to be "extinct". The previous poster probably works for them..


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 15, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> A bit of research tells me that they are totally fake.. They have shit fir sale that I know to be "extinct". The previous poster probably works for them..


The other 'newbies' in the thread seem suspect, as well.

With so many reliable and proven banks on both sides of the pond, why would anyone take a chance on someone brand new?


----------



## drplutard (Oct 15, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> The other 'newbies' in the thread seem suspect, as well.
> 
> With so many reliable and proven banks on both sides of the pond, why would anyone take a chance on someone brand new?


One would take a chance because if you live in Canada where truenorth is located you don't have to worry about customs.
I have had an order from the UK confiscated.
Anyway usually get from sacred seeds in t.o but they were out of cookies kush so I tried truenorth and it worked out just fine.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Oct 15, 2015)

drplutard said:


> One would take a chance because if you live in Canada where truenorth is located you don't have to worry about customs.
> I have had an order from the UK confiscated.
> Anyway usually get from sacred seeds in t.o but they were out of cookies kush so I tried truenorth and it worked out just fine.


hemp depot is in Canada and has a very long and proven track record.


----------



## drplutard (Oct 15, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> hemp depot is in Canada and has a very long and proven track record.


Thanks
I will keep it in mind


----------



## Shaker1 (Oct 15, 2015)

I can also vouch for hemp depot. for both service and genetics.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 16, 2015)

try midweek song. Fast shipping plus great customer service any problem you have they are on top of it.


----------



## lheathl (Oct 27, 2015)

DO NOT ORDER FROM THESE GUYS unless you are after the frustration. It's now been three weeks for me and I am still waiting for these clowns to ship my order. I should have ordered from The Netherlands like I normally do (Sannies Seed Shop). With Sannies at least I send them money, they ship my order and guess what?...it's at my door within a week or two tops! TNSB however, you send them money and they give you lip service telling you it should be shipped next week, so far my experience has been next week never comes. These guys have made and good first and last impression for me! Being Canadian, I do tend to favour Canadian companies. Unfortunately these guy's have left a sour taste in my mouth and I won't as eager to buy .... Canadian.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your pain, I will stay away from these guys.  I like NGR, Attitude, Gorilla, Sannies, Herbies, and Seedsman. So many options that seem to arrive with little to no hassle.


----------



## UncleMike321 (Nov 24, 2015)

steverenaud8420 said:


> Just a warning to all those people thinking of ordering from this seedbank.Out of 3 orders only 1 was sent,of course they do answer the phone and tell you it's being sent but it's bullshit.Just a heads up.


Placed an order with True North on Oct. 16/15 for around $350.00 on my VISA. On Oct. 22 2 small charges appeared on my card which i didnt notice till later. On Oct. 29 CIBC Visa Fraud detection called me. Someone had stolen my credit card info and had attempted to charge $1500 worth of purchases on it . Luckily they caught it and I didnt get charged. I dont use this card often like some folks so I knew something was fishy with True North. I have a friend who I mentioned to that True North has Coma Kush. He wanted that strain and only True North sells it, so he placed an order a couple days of days after me with True North. Well as soon as I knew i had been ripped off I called him and he checked his Visa statement. He had $500 in purchases charged to his card as well. These orders were placed on 2 different computers from 2 different emails using 2 different Visa's and 2 different shipping addresses both in the same week. Only thing is common was True North. So I called True North and asked to speak to the owner concerning Credit Card Fraud. I was directed to a woman who said she was a supervisor. I explained all that had happened and her reply was that only the last 4 digits of the credit card was visible and that it was impossible for staff to be involved. Well how do they receive payment for their seeds. They dont have Paypal so someone has to input the payment. She tells me that someone will contact me and she will let their web person as well as the owner know about this. Its been over a week now. NO email, No Phone call, Nothing. I will never order again from this company. Beware


----------



## Cobraa (Dec 8, 2015)

Placed an order a couple weeks ago for DJ Short seeds from TNSB.
Picked therm up in person due to the reviews not being so good online.
Got the seeds and a bunch of freebies. They are all regular Seeds which is actually a good thing for us.

Here's the issue (And it is pending a resolution)...The DJ Short seeds had 10 in pack, 1 was crushed.and it split down the side.
The reply was, something along the lines, "Well the freebies should make up for it", and she also quickly offered another freebie to compensate...now that is bad, but I'll leave that issue for now. I'm currently waiting for "L" to talk to her "manager". Bottom line here is, ask for a picture (sure no sweat), and make offer for replacement, talk to whoever you have to to
get the replacement...OR...refund for the single seed, then deal with your supplier on your own.

I suspect on many of their products they order from other seed banks. Then ship when they come in? Just a guess since this order took a solid 2 weeks or more, to get. I suspect this to be the case, since
their DJ's in this case was far more expensive than anyone else that has DJ Short on their product list.

So no review as far as 1-10/10. I will see how this issue gets dealt with. "L" DID offer right away to compensate with some extra freebies, but this isn't what I am after (some freebies are great, but bottom line, I want what I order, so I declined initially. I'll accept later if that is all they can come up with.

They do offer pick up in person for those a little wary of sending payment, based on a number of their reviews not being so hot. You always here from the people with issues 10 fold more than the ones who are happy.

But, in this case, they did come through with the product.

They have a catalog of all their products as well, a full fledged Paperback book about 260 pages long.
They are in it for the long haul I'm sure is the intent.

Will follow up in next few days likely with result of issue.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 8, 2015)

I wouldn't even bother fuckin with a company like that, pick up or no pick up lol. After your experience I would be like peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeace.


----------



## Cobraa (Dec 11, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> A bit of research tells me that they are totally fake.. They have shit fir sale that I know to be "extinct". The previous poster probably works for them..


What specifically (just one example if you have the time, and even end up seeing this post) is "extinct" that you know of that they offer?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 11, 2015)

Cobraa said:


> What specifically (just one example if you have the time, and even end up seeing this post) is "extinct" that you know of that they offer?


Ancient OG - Bodhi Seeds


----------



## mortal_wombat (Mar 8, 2016)

I placed an order from them. Got my beans 8 days later. Even had 2 extra freebies I wasn't expecting. Lemon skunk auto fem n bubba kush fem. I will be ordering from elsewhere next time now that I see this.


----------



## Fiflippe (Mar 20, 2016)

You Guys really scare the shit out of me Now. I ordered some seeds from them 3 weeks ago. Some White Sirius Autos, Kushy Kush and Bubba Kush. Haven't received the tracking # yet and I wrote them 5 days ago with no answers yet. I ordered from them 3 years ago. It tooks like 40 days and few phone calls before I got it. They told me the Cream Caramel I ordered were back ordered. They never wrote to tell me about it. It tooks time but I received my seeds + a bunch of freebies that were great seeds. I decided to give them another chance but Im starting to regret it again. You should see their catalog. They looks like having ALL strains. Its seems phishy now. I'll call them tomorrow. If I Dont get my 150$ order, I'll bitch about them everywhere. Its not ok to mess with people's money.


----------



## mortal_wombat (Mar 20, 2016)

I got 2 e-mails back...same thing said. " We will look into this and let you know"


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 20, 2016)

I got my package after 3 weeks. All seeds I've tried popped quickly but they sent me the wrong freebies. It was my mistake for not selecting them at checkout. I emailed and got no answer, so I called and was assured freebies were sent. Then after my call I got an email saying same thing. They sent the wrong ones but the jack herer is being flipped tomorrow. Maybe the WW too. US seed banks only for me from now on.


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 20, 2016)

Cobraa said:


> Placed an order a couple weeks ago for DJ Short seeds from TNSB.
> Picked therm up in person due to the reviews not being so good online.
> Got the seeds and a bunch of freebies. They are all regular Seeds which is actually a good thing for us.
> 
> ...


I had a crush seed from attitude. Sent em an email with a photo. Their response "we can replace it, just let us know on your next order, and reference your previous order so we get the right seed". And yea, they came through even though my next order was a few months later.
That was my first order in 2012, 4 years later I'm still a customer because of that service.


----------



## Fiflippe (Mar 29, 2016)

Got my seeds today. The wait had been too long. Ordering on March 2nd, received on March 29th. And I was supposed to get a bubba kush as a freebie but got an Original skunk #1 instead. So I believe you can trust True North Seeds but IT IS A STRESS EVERYTIME on WHEN you will receive your beans. For Canada I prefer Cropkingseeds. Not as much choice of seeds but the ones They have are of very good quality and the delivery is very fast.


----------



## KingBlunted (Mar 29, 2016)

Fiflippe said:


> Got my seeds today. The wait had been too long. Ordering on March 2nd, received on March 29th. And I was supposed to get a bubba kush as a freebie but got an Original skunk #1 instead. So I believe you can trust True North Seeds but IT IS A STRESS EVERYTIME on WHEN you will receive your beans. For Canada I prefer Cropkingseeds. Not as much choice of seeds but the ones They have are of very good quality and the delivery is very fast.


I was supposed to get northern lights I got widow. They suck at giving the freebies their Web site states you get. I even emailed and called to make sure. Never again will I go thru them.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 31, 2016)

Fiflippe said:


> Got my seeds today. The wait had been too long. Ordering on March 2nd, received on March 29th. And I was supposed to get a bubba kush as a freebie but got an Original skunk #1 instead. So I believe you can trust True North Seeds but IT IS A STRESS EVERYTIME on WHEN you will receive your beans. For Canada I prefer Cropkingseeds. Not as much choice of seeds but the ones They have are of very good quality and the delivery is very fast.


Did you ever get a tracking# ?


----------



## Fiflippe (Mar 31, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Did you ever get a tracking# ?


Yes I did but it tooks like 3 weeks. It looks like They dont have any seeds with them. You order some seeds, then They order the seeds directly from the seedbank, and only when They receive them, They will Ship it to you. Their worst part is the customer service. If the seeds are back order, They wont write to you about it. It will Just take longer. That sucks. I ordered 2 times and Both times it tooks about 1 month to receive it. From my opinion you better order seeds from Cropkingseeds. You receive your beans very quickly and seeds are very good quality. Try their Early Miss autos. Best smoke ever.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I already have an order in process with them. Wish me luck.


----------



## Fiflippe (Mar 31, 2016)

I wrote them about 2 weeks after. I was very polite and nice. Forget about your free gift. I was excited to get a bubba kush as I was supposed to but I got a skunk #1. Dont bother write them back. Good luck. I know how stressful it is to pay and wait wait and wait. They really suck at customer service. You write to them, wait 6 days to receive an answer that They will get back to you... once you receive your seeds. Hope it will be your last time


----------



## Toaster D (Mar 31, 2016)

FWIW

Herbie's 3-3 / Highly recommend
Attitude 1-1 / Difficult checkout
True North 0-1 / Crap


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (May 16, 2016)

drplutard said:


> Just wanted to say that my order from true north was perfect. Got exactly what I ordered and within the given delivery time.
> If your thinking of ordering from them pay no mind to the negative feedback.
> P.S I didn't receive a tracking # but it made no difference


I also just ordered from them. Great service. They said my order would take 10-20 days. And I got them in 7. All my seeds where specially wrapped in individual packages. I believe that these strains are Offical and not just random seeds places in different boxes. I would recommend true north sees bank I had no problem. And these seeds look great and healthy


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting your experience TWD. Makes me feel a little more optimistic.

I'm still waiting. Will update here too.

Hope those Grandaddy Purps are bomb for ya!


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (May 16, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Thanks for posting your experience TWD. Makes me feel a little more optimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I'm new to this. Good luck


----------



## jt13 (May 16, 2016)

Just got my color mix 7 from true north. they sent me a tracking number for my order and extra freebies. they were honest and I got everything that I ordered.


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (May 17, 2016)

With every business there are bad reviews. I'm fortunate that I had a good experience with them. I will be cautious in my next order. But guys give TrueNorth another chance. I'm sure they got better


----------



## jt13 (May 17, 2016)

TheWhiteDiddy said:


> With every business there are bad reviews. I'm fortunate that I had a good experience with them. I will be cautious in my next order. But guys give TrueNorth another chance. I'm sure they got better


You are right. every business is going to have bad reviews. there is no such thing as bad publicity.as the saying goes. I think that a lot of it comes from rivals fishing for new customers. I'm a loyalist, treat me right and I will always deal with you. And TrueNorth has always done me right.


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (May 18, 2016)

jt13 said:


> You are right. every business is going to have bad reviews. there is no such thing as bad publicity.as the saying goes. I think that a lot of it comes from rivals fishing for new customers. I'm a loyalist, treat me right and I will always deal with you. And TrueNorth has always done me right.


That's a fact. I ordered 40 seeds from true north. I got 501 og all popped. I got gdp all but 2 popped. I got thc bomb all but 1 popped and my freebies all but 2 popped. Really great success rate with the water cup method. Thanks truenorthseed bank


----------



## BobCajun (May 18, 2016)

They say that they have seeds that they ship from Canada and also UK, depending what strains they are. They should specify in the listings where it would be coming from though. Should say how many are in stock in Canada and how many in UK. But then they'd get fewer orders, so they just make you wait instead. Same thing happened to me. You get them eventually, so they're okay if you're in no hurry. It may be a month or so.


----------



## vostok (May 18, 2016)

TheWhiteDiddy said:


> I also just ordered from them. Great service. They said my order would take 10-20 days. And I got them in 7. All my seeds where specially wrapped in individual packages. I believe that these strains are Offical and not just random seeds places in different boxes. I would recommend true north sees bank I had no problem. And these seeds look great and healthy


*WHAT THE BET YOU JUST JOINED, TO POST THIS CRAP*


----------



## BobCajun (May 18, 2016)

vostok said:


> *WHAT THE BEST YOU JUST JOINED TO POST THIS CRAP*


Yeah that post does look pretty suspect. Not much stealth salesmanship there. Just keep more seeds in stock in Canada, TN. Too much competition to take a month. Just make the companies front them to you, like Crop King does with stores. They give em a rack of seeds to sell. None there I wanted but they are on hand right in stores.


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (May 18, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah that post does look pretty suspect. Not much stealth salesmanship there. Just keep more seeds in stock in Canada, TN. Too much competition to take a month. Just make the companies front them to you, like Crop King does with stores. They give em a rack of seeds to sell. None there I wanted but they are on hand right in stores.


I just joined this new journey so I made a account. I'm going to start posting all the time plz hit me up and let's share some techniques


----------



## BobCajun (May 18, 2016)

TheWhiteDiddy said:


> I just joined this new journey so I made a account. I'm going to start posting all the time plz hit me up and let's share some techniques


Oh, it looked like you were a TNS shill for a second there, sorry.


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (May 19, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Oh, it looked like you were a TNS shill for a second there, sorry.


Na lol its all good I'm sure it sounded like it.


----------



## Odin* (May 19, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Oh, it looked like you were a TNS shill for a second there, sorry.





TheWhiteDiddy said:


> Na lol its all good I'm sure it sounded like it.



Who's to say he/she isn't? As if a shill would say "damn, you got me pegged". "The Usual Suspects" and TWD is mother fuckin' "Keyser Soze".

@TheWhiteDiddy I'm just fqn with ya.


----------



## Skunk smell (May 19, 2016)

I ordered from TN about 3 months ago,got my order in about 2 weeks.Everything popped and looks good so far.


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (May 19, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Who's to say he/she isn't? As if a shill would say "damn, you got me pegged". "The Usual Suspects" and TWD is mother fuckin' "Keyser Soze".
> 
> @TheWhiteDiddy I'm just fqn with ya.


Lmao just call me John Doe


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 22, 2016)

I got my order a few days ago. It did take awhile, my stuff was out of stock so had to wait for it to come in, I kinda expected that was gonna happen based on the reviews online. I did get exactly what I wanted though, in original breeder packs, lookin very legit. Also they hooked up the freebies better than expected. All in all, I'm a satisfied customer.


----------



## jt13 (May 23, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> I got my order a few days ago. It did take awhile, my stuff was out of stock so had to wait for it to come in, I kinda expected that was gonna happen based on the reviews online. I did get exactly what I wanted though, in original breeder packs, lookin very legit. Also they hooked up the freebies better than expected. All in all, I'm a satisfied customer.


glad to hear. they are real good at hooking up the freebies!! I only have enough room for two girls at a time, so I put the rest of my seeds in the freezer. I got auto extreme and star rider coming up right now. They sent me some skunk #1 and grand daddy purple as freebies. theyre regulars, so I'm going to wait on messing with them until I get some more experience.


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 23, 2016)

jt13 said:


> glad to hear. they are real good at hooking up the freebies!! I only have enough room for two girls at a time, so I put the rest of my seeds in the freezer. I got auto extreme and star rider coming up right now. They sent me some skunk #1 and grand daddy purple as freebies. theyre regulars, so I'm going to wait on messing with them until I get some more experience.


I'd be poppin them granddaddy's like yesterday.


----------



## jt13 (May 23, 2016)

haha! in a couple of weeks I'm going to pop em. got 2 build another grow room in my backyard somewhere. just haven't done it yet. I get paid on the first ill buy what I need then.i don't care if theyre males. imma cut the pollen sacs off, put them in the freezer and still smoke it


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 23, 2016)

jt13 said:


> haha! in a couple of weeks I'm going to pop em. got 2 build another grow room in my backyard somewhere. just haven't done it yet. I get paid on the first ill buy what I need then.i don't care if theyre males. imma cut the pollen sacs off, put them in the freezer and still smoke it


lol what would you smoke tho? All it is is pollen sacs.. no bud.. Guess you could smoke some sugar leaves.. Let's hope for some ladies!

Good luck!


----------



## jt13 (May 23, 2016)

lol!! definitely hoping for all ladies


----------



## BLVDog (May 23, 2016)

Iv only used TNS once but got my order iv only had good experiences with them so far


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 23, 2016)

I just ordered 10 Dinafem Haze xxl autos through them and got 2 freebies, tracking number 4 days after order says its in the US already, no insurance either, and 20% off my next order!!!! 

My new room I will be putting them in, just finished it!


----------



## jt13 (May 24, 2016)

that grow room looks awesome. TNS will probably send you more freebies than the ones that u asked for. I want to build a grow room. right now I'm using a spare closet which limits me to two plants


----------



## althor (May 24, 2016)

jt13 said:


> haha! in a couple of weeks I'm going to pop em. got 2 build another grow room in my backyard somewhere. just haven't done it yet. I get paid on the first ill buy what I need then.i don't care if theyre males. imma cut the pollen sacs off, put them in the freezer and still smoke it


 Definitely not a salesman. Even a schill would never say something like this.


----------



## jt13 (May 24, 2016)

wtf is a schill and I don't sell a mutha fucking thing.


----------



## jt13 (May 24, 2016)

I shouldn't feed the trolls


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (May 31, 2016)

I need help guys what's going on with my babies


----------



## jt13 (May 31, 2016)

TheWhiteDiddy said:


> I need help guys what's going on with my babies View attachment 3696762View attachment 3696763


how often do you water them?


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (May 31, 2016)

jt13 said:


> how often do you water them?


Almost every day.


----------



## jt13 (May 31, 2016)

they showing signs of being overwatered. wait about three to four days before watering again. the roots aren't getting any oxygen.theyll be fine. don't water everyday.


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (Jun 1, 2016)

jt13 said:


> they showing signs of being overwatered. wait about three to four days before watering again. the roots aren't getting any oxygen.theyll be fine. don't water everyday.


I only water when soil drys out. Also I'm growing in 50%coco 50% happy frog I'm sure they are getting enough oxygen.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2016)

TheWhiteDiddy said:


> I only water when soil drys out. Also I'm growing in 50%coco 50% happy frog I'm sure they are getting enough oxygen.


 they look fine to me, maybe slightly over watered, idk why you think there's a problem with them though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2016)

TheWhiteDiddy said:


> I only water when soil drys out. Also I'm growing in 50%coco 50% happy frog I'm sure they are getting enough oxygen.


 and what did you do, strip the bottom branches off of it?


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (Jun 1, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> and what did you do, strip the bottom branches off of it?


I feel like there's a issue because they are a darker green then I like. Pretty much all of them. And they are stacked like I haven't seen. Maybe it's because they are all from seed and I just fed today thinking it was a deficiency because I have not fed them yet. They are only 2 weeks old


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 1, 2016)

TheWhiteDiddy said:


> I only water when soil drys out. Also I'm growing in 50%coco 50% happy frog I'm sure they are getting enough oxygen.


I'm guessing they're darker green because of the Happy Frog...I haven't used it personally but it might be a touch hot for seedlings, I could be wrong, let someone else comment on that.

Like others said, they don't look bad to me, perhaps only overwatered...how much water are you giving em?

Are you using tap water? If so, might be too high ppm's.

You'll probably get more help if you start a journal.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh and did you cut slits out at the bottom of the cups?


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (Jun 1, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Oh and did you cut slits out at the bottom of the cups?


Yeah I did cut slits. And I fed them last night and they look better today. Also it was hot in my room


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 1, 2016)

TheWhiteDiddy said:


> Yeah I did cut slits. And I fed them last night and they look better today. Also it was hot in my room


Go super easy on the feeding, the Happy Frog should be plenty of nutes at this stage. Which strain(s) did you start?


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (Jun 1, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Go super easy on the feeding, the Happy Frog should be plenty of nutes at this stage. Which strain(s) did you start?


501 og gdp and thc bomb


----------



## TheWhiteDiddy (Jun 1, 2016)

TheWhiteDiddy said:


> 501 og gdp and thc bomb


Day after I fed them and they look way better


----------



## ky man (Jun 1, 2016)

leave your leaves on long as you can for they feed your plant and that's a proven FACT..KY


----------



## Catherine Patry (Jun 30, 2016)

steverenaud8420 said:


> Just a warning to all those people thinking of ordering from this seedbank.Out of 3 orders only 1 was sent,of course they do answer the phone and tell you it's being sent but it's bullshit.Just a heads up.


Dude everything I bought from them every Autoflower everything I see even the ones now I have any napkins have sprouted TRUE NORTH SEEDS IS AWESOME SWEEEEEEEET BROTHER THAT IS THE TRUE STORY AND I LIVE IN THE STATES


----------



## Catherine Patry (Jun 30, 2016)

Catherine Patry said:


> Dude everything I bought from them every Autoflower everything I see even the ones now I have any napkins have sprouted TRUE NORTH SEEDS IS AWESOME SWEEEEEEEET BROTHER THAT IS THE TRUE STORY AND I LIVE IN THE STATES


----------



## Catherine Patry (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleMike321 said:


> Placed an order with True North on Oct. 16/15 for around $350.00 on my VISA. On Oct. 22 2 small charges appeared on my card which i didnt notice till later. On Oct. 29 CIBC Visa Fraud detection called me. Someone had stolen my credit card info and had attempted to charge $1500 worth of purchases on it . Luckily they caught it and I didnt get charged. I dont use this card often like some folks so I knew something was fishy with True North. I have a friend who I mentioned to that True North has Coma Kush. He wanted that strain and only True North sells it, so he placed an order a couple days of days after me with True North. Well as soon as I knew i had been ripped off I called him and he checked his Visa statement. He had $500 in purchases charged to his card as well. These orders were placed on 2 different computers from 2 different emails using 2 different Visa's and 2 different shipping addresses both in the same week. Only thing is common was True North. So I called True North and asked to speak to the owner concerning Credit Card Fraud. I was directed to a woman who said she was a supervisor. I explained all that had happened and her reply was that only the last 4 digits of the credit card was visible and that it was impossible for staff to be involved. Well how do they receive payment for their seeds. They dont have Paypal so someone has to input the payment. She tells me that someone will contact me and she will let their web person as well as the owner know about this. Its been over a week now. NO email, No Phone call, Nothing. I will never order again from this company. Beware


DUDE I LIVE IN THE STATES AND I HAVE ONLY HAD AWESOME SWEEEEEEEET RESULTS WITH TRUE NORTH SEEDS STRAIGHT UP


----------



## Catherine Patry (Jun 30, 2016)

Every seed has popped swear


----------



## Catherine Patry (Jun 30, 2016)

I have ordered twice from truenorth seeds and have had nothing but awesome sweet results every seed from every seed bank that I had bought from truenorth has sprouted and grown I have 4 popped right now THC bomb Auto 1 White Widow Auto One Sweet Tooth Auto in one Northern Lights Auto every one of them has popped every order was delivered within 7 days for $20 well $21 and I live in the southern states


----------



## Catherine Patry (Jun 30, 2016)

Fiflippe said:


> You Guys really scare the shit out of me Now. I ordered some seeds from them 3 weeks ago. Some White Sirius Autos, Kushy Kush and Bubba Kush. Haven't received the tracking # yet and I wrote them 5 days ago with no answers yet. I ordered from them 3 years ago. It tooks like 40 days and few phone calls before I got it. They told me the Cream Caramel I ordered were back ordered. They never wrote to tell me about it. It tooks time but I received my seeds + a bunch of freebies that were great seeds. I decided to give them another chance but Im starting to regret it again. You should see their catalog. They looks like having ALL strains. Its seems phishy now. I'll call them tomorrow. If I Dont get my 150$ order, I'll bitch about them everywhere. Its not ok to mess with people's money.


Dude relax I have ordered from them twice every Autoflower in every seed I have ordered from them has sprouted grown and harvested don't listen to the bull crap people will talk crap about crop King seeds I have grown the best white widows with crop King seeds I have been told and I'm a first-time grower Not tooting my own horn just telling the truth no one likes it LOL I like to be real about things


----------



## Catherine Patry (Jun 30, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Did you ever get a tracking# ?


Yes they will send you a tracking number and then go on their website go down to customer service click on delivery once it clears through Canadian mail it will send the tracking number to the US and there's a link there and it will show right up for you easy peasy japanesey


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 19, 2016)

was ordering from them; next day got a fruad alert from card. checked the receipt; it said grand total 189 and that was on but then said grand total to be charged 250 the card co. said they blocked a 190 charge from them. bad reviews as in shady co. customer service has not got back to me. so thanks for the honest reviews. beware, fuck hassles


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Sep 19, 2016)

True north and cks worked perfect for me. Great harvests and yields, dont get your seeds through shoddy vendors dont hate the bank


----------



## Catherine Patry (Sep 19, 2016)

I HAVE ORDERED 4 TIMES NO PROBLEMS I BELIEVE YOU HAVE PROBLEMS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Catherine Patry (Sep 19, 2016)

Plus i get free seeds from Canuk seeds BEST AUTOFLOWER STRAINS BY FAR


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 19, 2016)

Catherine Patry said:


> I HAVE ORDERED 4 TIMES NO PROBLEMS I BELIEVE YOU HAVE PROBLEMS EVERYWHERE


reviews of elsewhere are way better. true north might be ok for some but not to most . why defend them so hard if you dont work for them? why post like spam? just edit your post. purps i believe you but im gonna hate on them for being inconsistent and treating customers badly/ poor customer service.


----------



## Matt Kitski (Sep 19, 2016)

I have had true north problems with CC as well. I am pretty sure that this is not the first complaint I've heard about them. I have no problems with their beans. They have very unethical practices for sharing your credit card info with other though. Good luck all.


----------



## bigt4172 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ordered from True North Seeds, all 4 times received my order in 6-10 days to the southern US states. HAve had no problem so far I'm very please with them. I used the Ilovemarijuana site the first 2 times I ordered seeds online. NOt a very good choice and a little expensive and one time is took 37 days and the other 29 days


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 4, 2016)

Okay thanks Bill guy maybe I will try them again when I have time and money to gamble. Got any ruffies?


----------



## bigt4172 (Oct 4, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> Okay thanks Bill guy maybe I will try them again when I have time and money to gamble. Got any ruffies?


No Problem! Good luck on your next grow


----------



## redzi (Dec 7, 2016)

True North use to be named Montreal seed bank...this according to Seedfinder. At any rate I have found that Seedfinders ratings of seed banks to be accurate. True North is even lower scored than that scum of a human being Dr. Greedthumb.


----------



## wiedman (Dec 8, 2016)

True North is just a depot for other growers. I ordered 250.00 worth of seeds from Ace seeds through True North and the germination rate was about 5%. Thought I was doing something wrong so tried several different germ. methods. Only a few even germinated and the ones that did wouldn't get past the initial sprouting stage. Several of my buddies ordered seeds with me and had all the same luck. Contacted True North and was told they are a novelty item and have no guarantees. Sent me 5 seeds from another company which did sprout (Not the strain I wanted) but 250.00 for garbage. Ordered from a Vancouver company, hopefuly will have better luck. Never again True North


----------



## blues147 (Jan 4, 2017)

This was my second purchase from true north, no problems, 5 kushy kush (canuk seeds) is the first strain I used and 5 of 5 popped and are looking like healthy seedlings after 7 days. Last time I bought tangie ghost train and all popped, talk about a sticky citrus plant, loved the stuff.


----------



## wiedman (Jan 16, 2017)

wiedman said:


> True North is just a depot for other growers. I ordered 250.00 worth of seeds from Ace seeds through True North and the germination rate was about 5%. Thought I was doing something wrong so tried several different germ. methods. Only a few even germinated and the ones that did wouldn't get past the initial sprouting stage. Several of my buddies ordered seeds with me and had all the same luck. Contacted True North and was told they are a novelty item and have no guarantees. Sent me 5 seeds from another company which did sprout (Not the strain I wanted) but 250.00 for garbage. Ordered from a Vancouver company, hopefuly will have better luck. Never again True North


Just an update ordered from MJM seeds( Crop King) and after having a glitch with shipping I recvd what I ordered and within 2 days had every seed sprout! If you're going to spend your hard earned money buy from a company that guarantees 80% germination and not from a company that calls them souveniers. I just wish I would of had this info before I wasted money on True North


----------



## TL4 (Mar 11, 2017)

I want to give my two cents on this seed company. I have ordered from them numerous times, always got what I wanted. They are located close enough to me that I drive to meet them, pay cash. The last time I met them was at a gas station, young kid who acted sketchy and wanted to get in my car. I will order from them again. No credit card, no mailing. Seems safer to me


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2017)

Me'h. Too risky IMO. There are far too many stateside seedbanks with superior reviews and genetics. Why risk it? Especially for some autos or poorly stored old seeds. 
And IMHO, germ issues are usually grower error or vendor storage methods. The 'novelty' is in place to protect their freedom, nothing more. Research your genetics and your vendors and you should have 99% germ ratio.


----------



## Cleedawnya (Mar 11, 2017)

personally, true north was the first bank i ever went through i love them. aside from it taking a while to get my seeds it was the best one ive gone through. all the beans popped and survived 100% (wow) easy to get in touch with they answer messages everything the prices were good(enough). great freebee's great coupons. the only thing i was dissapointed about was there were a few of the freebee's that i picked that i was really looking forward to and they sent me diffeent ones than i picked and in my opinion they were not as good as the ones promised, but they were free so who can complain lol. i wanted to try my hand at some different ones juist to try some state side and try some variety and i wasnt nearly as happy. i tried gorilla seeds, never again. i didnt get all my seeds, i didn't get any of the freebees,I must have gone back and forth with them over 20 emails the last of which they started they were putting the seeds I did not get in the mail the nest day which needless to say I never received and the never answered my emails again. i eventually just gave up. and if all that wasn't bad enough not even half of my seeds popped. out of those some were deformed or died right after they popped.only about 25% of them made it to term. after my first experience with true north, i didn't know what to think. of course, i guess i had high expectations. then i went through Greenpoint because of the one of a kind strains they have also because the strains they release are limited editions so i have a lot of strains that nobody else around me would have. i am just now in the past few weeks trying these just but tbh they are hard to pop they are all taking longer to pop and start than any other seeds I've ever tried but i am chalking that up to strain differences. i love their selection they came lightening fast and i can't speak yet on how they are as far as quality. i will do an update. if all goes well i plan to buy again. i went through firestax just recently because they have so many strains that are hard to find. i got them doggone near overnight, again, they said something about free beans with every order i did not get any free beans well i did get one small pack of free beans, but i ordered some freedom seeds ( which believe it or not were the main reason i went to firestax they were the only ones i could find with fruity peebles , which is what freedom seeds are) but anyway they emailed me and stated they ran out of freedom seeds . which cost 120 so they substituted them for a different seed which cost less and then stated they included a few other beans ( 5 vanilla cream soda to compensate) so I don't know if i was to look at the 5 vanilla cream soda as the freebees or compensation for the seeds i paid for and they ran out of? any way again out of the 6 or 7 i have tried to germinate they are barely popping and im not sure yet what they are going to look like so i am anxiously waiting but so far so good  and i do intend to go back to them as soon as i am able to get some seeds successfully germ and see if they are healthy sprouts. i wanted to go to all the online forums so bad and tell people not to spend their money with Gorilla seeds but i kept seeing these seed company reps on ALL the forums talking about how they hate people who only go on these froums to complain so i hesitated. but tonight i saw some felllow sowers online looking for reviews and i figured if i am going to go on and promote a few banks i might as well let it be known about the one that did me wrong.good luck, do your research. loo forward to getting and sharing good info


----------



## Cleedawnya (Mar 11, 2017)

fuzzynoodle said:


> Boy do I get you punkin...I had a severely bad experience with these guys...BAD...customer service...No seeds as they say they have...no communication...UGH...Attitude is a company I have NEVER gone wrong with. Bless their bean selling hearts! True North told me to go elsewhere after I finally got fed up requesting information and started demanding it instead...That happened after 3 polite requests went unanswered in a matter of 1 and a half weeks. I sent them negative reviews I had found on other websites and told them that those were all the same issues I had with them...They aren't willing to listen to customer complaints and learn from them, they will simply tell you to get lost...[/QUOTE


----------



## Cleedawnya (Mar 11, 2017)

thanks even thought i had a good experience with this company i still heed when more than one or two people have the same issues with the same company its usually true and especially when they say the company didnt make it right. i know how they feels i had that problem with Gorilla seed sand im still soar


----------



## Odin* (Mar 11, 2017)

TL4 said:


> I want to give my two cents on this seed company. I have ordered from them numerous times, always got what I wanted. They are located close enough to me that I drive to meet them, pay cash. The last time I met them was at a gas station, young kid who acted sketchy and wanted to get in my car. I will order from them again. No credit card, no mailing. Seems safer to me



"Back Alley" deal with "sketchy kid" jumping in your car is easier than a mailbox drop?

Getting your mail everyday must be the shits.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> "Back Alley" deal with "sketchy kid" jumping in your car is easier than a mailbox drop?
> 
> Getting your mail everyday must be the shits.


LMAO


----------



## Herbal Warrior (Mar 13, 2017)

This has been most informing and solidifies my choice to stay away from True North Seeds. More bad than good. I registered with them over a year ago and since haven't even been able to log into my account. After repeated attempts to get someone to help, all I get are run around emails to contact different people about the problem. Soooooo happy I wasn't able to log in. My guess is that I would have been on the sour side of the debate about the credibility of TNS. I have had luck with Seed City out of the UK and Seed Supreme. Used these two because they came recommended from fell growers that I know and trust. And even both of those seed banks have good and bad reviews. Another place that was "all right" to deal with was Robert Bergman, I Love Growing Marijuana site. Everything showed but not all grew. Lots of green beans. 20% germination rate from that place. 
Anyways, that's my 2 cents. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## mr buddy (Mar 13, 2017)

looking for a good UK seed bank


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 13, 2017)

TL4 said:


> I want to give my two cents on this seed company. I have ordered from them numerous times, always got what I wanted. They are located close enough to me that I drive to meet them, pay cash. The last time I met them was at a gas station, young kid who acted sketchy and wanted to get in my car. I will order from them again. No credit card, no mailing. Seems safer to me


I've placed several True North orders and have always been happy. I'm in the US.


----------



## wiedman (Apr 6, 2017)

The first time I ordered seeds I tried True North and 90% of the seeds didn't germinate. Called customer service and was told that they are only sold for " souveniers" and therefore had no guarantee. Sent me some crap seeds I didn't want and was told that was all they could do. Second time ordered from Crop King out of B.C. and the experience was the exact opposite. Over 90% germination and when I did have a problem with my 2nd order customer service was there to fix it right away. Never again will I order from True North. Will stick to Crop King from now on. I just wish there would be a thread that would give people a review of seed banks. Would of saved me some cash.


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 6, 2017)

wiedman said:


> I just wish there would be a thread that would give people a review of seed banks. Would of saved me some cash.


You do realize that there is an entire sub forum for that on this site right?


----------



## wiedman (Apr 6, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> You do realize that there is an entire sub forum for that on this site right?


Nope did not realize that. I ordered from true North last November and I couldn't find anything on here that was up to date. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kingtitan (Sep 29, 2017)

I didn't see all these negative reviews around until a few days after I placed my order and paid. I wanted Canadian located and the reviews on the strains I chose were mixed with good and not good and i could tell which ones were "fake".

I placed my order 2017-09-22 and received it a week later on 2017-09-29. I got what I ordered which was:

3x Canuk OG Kush
3x Canuk Cookies
3x King TUT
1x Canuk White Widow (freebie). 

All of the 3x seeds came in its own resealable bag with a general printed label on the front with the strain name. inside the seeds are in a small plastic tube. The freebie was in the same plastic tube without the plastic bag. The bags were not tamper proof or anything. hopefully i am actually getting what I asked for.

Seeds themselves look OK, one may be really small but the rest are how they should be (i think?). 

I will germ them and post back results, I am hoping 100% as that is the number of plants I wanted.

Even if I get good results I probably will not use them again just because of the negativity and no quality control with tamper proof packaging.


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 29, 2017)

kingtitan said:


> I didn't see all these negative reviews around until a few days after I placed my order and paid. I wanted Canadian located and the reviews on the strains I chose were mixed with good and not good and i could tell which ones were "fake".
> 
> I placed my order 2017-09-22 and received it a week later on 2017-09-29. I got what I ordered which was:
> 
> ...


you could do a cross called CanukTut Cookies Kush


----------



## Joyc0048 (Nov 28, 2018)

First time grower.

ImI not sure what to think about true north. I tend to be a research guy. It usually takes me months to Lake a purchase as I try to narrow down the best value..but because my dad is a medical patient, and decided he would find my whole operation, he had a lot of suggestions. I got a great deal on the seeds, and just decided sex to pet him have it.

So I'm about two weeks into my first grow, and only 2/4 have sprouted. There's still some hope that maybe the other two will, but I doubt it.

It's hard to say whether or not tns is awful. My seeds arrived quickly, and I got exactly what I ordered. However, I expect a bit better than a 50% Germrination rate at these pricew

Also, I assume that to stay in existence, that majority of a company's transactions must be successful. But compared to other seed companies I've seen in Canada, tns gets an awful lot of bad reviews .People are obviously more likely to post a review of they're disappointed, but it seems to be worse for tns than others


----------



## Soserious Notso (Nov 29, 2018)

I’ve ordered from them got what I ordered off my visa no issues were having mail strike here so we’re a few days late . I couldn’t find my log in info or order number so I e mailed them got a response right away with info I needed and that order was good and sent there growing right now.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 2, 2018)

I sent 2 money orders to them in Sept and both are now cashed and they keep telling me over the phone that they never received them and its probably because of the postal strike then I bring up my western union tracking numbers and a message from western union that they were both cashed by NASB and they hung up on me and my dashboard now shows orders cancelled, BUYERS BEWARE, They are scam artists and dishonest .


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 3, 2018)

mr buddy said:


> looking for a good UK seed bank


Dr.green thumb in Canada.he has good beans.


----------



## Soserious Notso (Dec 3, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> I sent 2 money orders to them in Sept and both are now cashed and they keep telling me over the phone that they never received them and its probably because of the postal strike then I bring up my western union tracking numbers and a message from western union that they were both cashed by NASB and they hung up on me and my dashboard now shows orders cancelled, BUYERS BEWARE, They are scam artists and dishonest .


Very strange I had no issues at al even got back to me right away I’m growing there seeds now mabe there’s a fake site . They are good in my books .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 3, 2018)

mr buddy said:


> looking for a good UK seed bank


Midweek Song is back up. That said, I had no issues ordering from TNSB, twice.


----------



## Soserious Notso (Dec 3, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Midweek Song is back up. That said, I had no issues ordering from TNSB, twice.


I got speedy response and info I needed I will order again for sure. Good to hear cheers.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 3, 2018)

Soserious Notso said:


> Very strange I had no issues at al even got back to me right away I’m growing there seeds now mabe there’s a fake site . They are good in my books .


I called in numerous times and an older sounding lady answered everytime but once I got a younger sounding lady and she told me my Money Orders had arrived , Waited 2 weeks and they never changed the status of my orders from awaiting payment, I called and got the older sounding lady and she tells me neither of my money orders had showed up, I then contacted Western union and gave them my money order numbers and was sent an e mail confirming that NASB had cashed both and gave me the dates. I called them back and sent a copy of western Unions sheet showing them cashing them , Older lady hung up on me , I then sent an e mail in with some glorious swear words I didn't even know existed and told them to keep their beans . I am glad some of You have gotten what You have paid for because I didn't and the customer service was absolutely shit.


----------



## Soserious Notso (Dec 3, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> I called in numerous times and an older sounding lady answered everytime but once I got a younger sounding lady and she told me my Money Orders had arrived , Waited 2 weeks and they never changed the status of my orders from awaiting payment, I called and got the older sounding lady and she tells me neither of my money orders had showed up, I then contacted Western union and gave them my money order numbers and was sent an e mail confirming that NASB had cashed both and gave me the dates. I called them back and sent a copy of western Unions sheet showing them cashing them , Older lady hung up on me , I then sent an e mail in with some glorious swear words I didn't even know existed and told them to keep their beans . I am glad some of You have gotten what You have paid for because I didn't and the customer service


----------



## Soserious Notso (Dec 3, 2018)

Strange some say they have issues other say great . They were wicked good for me I’ll still buy as I got what I ordered in good time even with the mail strike . Sorry about your experience.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 3, 2018)

yea I saw most people very happy with them so I place a couple orders and got screwed out of 4 bills , lesson learned. I just got my orders in from JOTI 's and that was a very good experience and looking forward to getting some of Heisenbeans stuff when it is ready . But I wouldn't be doing diligence to other folks to not let then know how I was treated and basically robbed.


----------



## Soserious Notso (Dec 3, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> yea I saw most people very happy with them so I place a couple orders and got screwed out of 4 bills , lesson learned. I just got my orders in from JOTI 's and that was a very good experience and looking forward to getting some of Heisenbeans stuff when it is ready . But I wouldn't be doing diligence to other folks to not let then know how I was treated and basically robbed.


I also use crop king seeds every seed germinated 100%


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 3, 2018)

Crop King has good reviews also , never ran their gear yet. but I wanted God Bud and Mississippi Sweet Bud and Chemo. So I place a YUGE order with JOTI.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 4, 2018)

I bought 4 times from TNS this year.
Out of those 4 times only once when my order got screwed up. Wasn't a biggy just one of the strains I bought they didn't have. There site screwed up and one of the strains I ordered said was in stock but it wasn't.
They sent my order out but didn't tell me they didn't have that one strain. Called when I got my order the gal said sorry our site screwed up.
Same day they gave me my money back for that strain as they said they didn't know when it would be restocked. They treated me good and fair.
Tomorrow I get my 4th order and all I bought is coming.

I will buy again...if the price is right. I jumped on a lot of deals they offered in the past year.
All and all I am happy to deal with true north seeds.


----------



## Soserious Notso (Dec 6, 2018)

Al Yamoni said:


> A bit of research tells me that they are totally fake.. They have shit fir sale that I know to be "extinct". The previous poster probably works for them..


Your research is really bad then just because you say it doesn’t make it true. They are totally ligiet company . Makes me think others have altearier motives on this thread .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 6, 2018)

Soserious Notso said:


> Your research is really bad then just because you say it doesn’t make it true. They are totally ligiet company . Makes me think others have altearier motives on this thread .


My motives to warn people of this seedbank is they cashed near 4 bills ( 2 MONEY ORDERS) and sent no product to me , they can lick my rebel habnab.


----------



## Soserious Notso (Dec 6, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> My motives to warn people of this seedbank is they cashed near 4 bills ( 2 MONEY ORDERS) and sent no product to me , they can lick my rebel habnab.


Each to there own I know lots of people that have no issues at all with them and they are liget company I just ordered a nice lot yesterday and will enjoy the grows . Sorry for your experience do I believe you no not from my experience as well as countless others I know . Wich is the only reason I got from them . I myself will recommend them as they were great with service and very responsive to e mails as well when I lost my tracking number. Plus their seeds are producing stellar plants . I just find it hard to believe some stories when others and quite a few all tell great things of there service . Not here to argue with you but there’s always two sides to every story . Typically someone who continues on with there story trying to prove it true are lying it’s a tell tale sign . People whom are telling the truth just say it once they don’t continue on trying to make the other believe it. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 6, 2018)

Soserious Notso said:


> Each to there own I know lots of people that have no issues at all with them and they are liget company I just ordered a nice lot yesterday and will enjoy the grows . Sorry for your experience do I believe you no not from my experience as well as countless others I know . Wich is the only reason I got from them . I myself will recommend them as they were great with service and very responsive to e mails as well when I lost my tracking number. Plus their seeds are producing stellar plants . I just find it hard to believe some stories when others and quite a few all tell great things of there service . Not here to argue with you but there’s always two sides to every story . Typically someone who continues on with there story trying to prove it true are lying it’s a tell tale sign . People whom are telling the truth just say it once they don’t continue on trying to make the other believe it. Have a great weekend!


Well my Western Union money orders were 59012387901 and 59012387904 you can call and see the status if You want , secondly I ordered from them because they had decent reviews , lastly the last time someone backhandedly called me a liar it didn't turn out well . I am a US Army veteran and NCO and my Honor and my word mean something to me. I am glad Your transactions went well but to call me a liar behind the safety of a laptop is cowardly just as if I was lying about my treatment by True North it would be equally cowardly.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 6, 2018)

Soserious Notso said:


> Your research is really bad then just because you say it doesn’t make it true. They are totally ligiet company . Makes me think others have altearier motives on this thread .


Hey man whatever you say. Just one mans opinion.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 7, 2018)

Soserious Notso said:


> Each to there own I know lots of people that have no issues at all with them and they are liget company I just ordered a nice lot yesterday and will enjoy the grows . Sorry for your experience do I believe you no not from my experience as well as countless others I know . Wich is the only reason I got from them . I myself will recommend them as they were great with service and very responsive to e mails as well when I lost my tracking number. Plus their seeds are producing stellar plants . I just find it hard to believe some stories when others and quite a few all tell great things of there service . Not here to argue with you but there’s always two sides to every story . Typically someone who continues on with there story trying to prove it true are lying it’s a tell tale sign . People whom are telling the truth just say it once they don’t continue on trying to make the other believe it. Have a great weekend!


You sound a lot like someone you're describing


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 7, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Well my Western Union money orders were 59012387901 and 59012387904 you can call and see the status if You want , secondly I ordered from them because they had decent reviews , lastly the last time someone backhandedly called me a liar it didn't turn out well . I am a US Army veteran and NCO and my Honor and my word mean something to me. I am glad Your transactions went well but to call me a liar behind the safety of a laptop is cowardly just as if I was lying about my treatment by True North it would be equally cowardly.


Don't get yourself upset with this guy, gut tells me he has some type of vested interest in that bullshit site. I mean he commented of something I said years ago like I give a fuck


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 7, 2018)

Soserious Notso said:


> Each to there own I know lots of people that have no issues at all with them and they are liget company I just ordered a nice lot yesterday and will enjoy the grows . Sorry for your experience do I believe you no not from my experience as well as countless others I know . Wich is the only reason I got from them . I myself will recommend them as they were great with service and very responsive to e mails as well when I lost my tracking number. Plus their seeds are producing stellar plants . I just find it hard to believe some stories when others and quite a few all tell great things of there service . Not here to argue with you but there’s always two sides to every story . Typically someone who continues on with there story trying to prove it true are lying it’s a tell tale sign . People whom are telling the truth just say it once they don’t continue on trying to make the other believe it. Have a great weekend!


----------



## DangerDavez (Dec 12, 2018)

Heard mixed reviews. They have a store front nearby but I look at their prices and have to ask myself why would anyone ever order from them? Seriously overpriced stuff. Theirs a little store in town that orders from them too so I guess they are legit but again, they are out to lunch on their prices.

Better off with Joti, Jahseeds, Peak or Hempdepot if you want to order from Canada. Better gear, better prices.


----------



## Drummerman15 (Dec 27, 2018)

Completely ripped me off! Claim the order never arrived although post office confirms delivery. No customer support - only emails that don;t answer questions or provide any information. DO NOT GIVE TRUE NORTH ANY OF YOUR HARD-EARNED MONEY!!!


----------



## Skoal (Jan 17, 2019)

Didn’t have an issue with this bank. They did give me a northern lights freebie when I asked for a blueberry. But other than that I, I got everything I ordered. Not too upset about the freebie mishap. It was a freebie.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 17, 2019)

DangerDavez said:


> Better gear, better prices.


QFT

The selection is awful. It's like a recycled version of seedsman, Herbies or the Tude. Same played out breeders that the euro banks stock. With legalization (decriminalization) I hope that we get more variety and some banks that carry more US breeders.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 17, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Crop King has good reviews also , never ran their gear yet. but I wanted God Bud and Mississippi Sweet Bud and Chemo. So I place a YUGE order with JOTI.


most growers call them CRAP QUEEN.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 17, 2019)

DangerDavez said:


> Heard mixed reviews. They have a store front nearby but I look at their prices and have to ask myself why would anyone ever order from them? Seriously overpriced stuff. Theirs a little store in town that orders from them too so I guess they are legit but again, they are out to lunch on their prices.
> 
> Better off with Joti, Jahseeds, Peak or Hempdepot if you want to order from Canada. Better gear, better prices.


DO NOT ORDER FROM dr.green thumb in Canada HE SENT ME VERRY OLD BEANS and I only got 2 beans to pop out of 22 seeds,fuck dr.green thumb


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 17, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> most growers call them CRAP QUEEN.


ment to say crap king..


----------



## mmcma17 (Jan 23, 2019)

I have gone through them twice. No problems. Just ordered again and late on shipping I go compared to last 2 times but the guy I talked to was wicked nice. So far 100% germ rate 100% ship rate. If you lost your beans, should have got the insurance... no complaints from me yet. All in breeders packs and only freebies were in tubes with generic labels of the company but all were legit.


----------



## mmcma17 (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh and by the way the older lady is super nice... you must have been a real dick to get her mad.


----------

